# Help Identifying a Bow



## whoisbeau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a bow that I believe is a Carrol 850. Where in this forum site would I be able to find recourses and/or help identifying the bow I own and its approximate value? 1971-1973 is when it was purchased by my father in San Jose CA for about $107.00 it is one of the first 4 wheeler’s and the hottest bow of its era. My understanding is that it is one of the first compounds that came after the Allen bow. In fact Carrol was an employee of Allen that started his own bow manufacturing company. The company had its problems; the bows had a "minor" tendency to delaminate. Either you got lucky and had a bow that would last forever or your bow would go bye bye. I hunted with this bow last year and killed a coyote with it at 50 yards. So it does still work like a champ. I have been told by several people to stop using the bow and either sell it or hang it up, I figured when you hear it from enough people it is time to listen. I do not need the money, but I thought if there is as much interest out there for collecting these things like I’ve been told, I figured I would rather have it go to some one who would appreciate it.
Thanks form a new user
whoisbeau


----------



## whoisbeau (Feb 24, 2007)

*Help Idenfifying a Bow*

Two more pics.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Try contacting Al Wills, Victoria BC 

http://www.archeryguy.com/

Should be an e-mail address for him on that site.
He has quite a few older bows in his collection, including a few similar to yours.



Here's one of them:


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Yep. It's a Carroll 850.

I don't think it has any substantial value as a collectible. Very few compounds do. I hope you can find a buyer who will prove me wrong, though!


----------



## JavaMan (Jul 16, 2006)

I find it almost impossible to believe the CAP 850 would be worth $350 today.

I paid less than $100 for my '79 Jennings Arrowstar and around $50 for my '77 PSE Citation that I added to my collection of a Jennings Model T and a T Star.

if you can get it-great for you-but I wouldn't go into it expecting that.


----------



## whoisbeau (Feb 24, 2007)

*What price is fair?*

Considering that I am by no means an expert on the value of old bows, please understand that the price that I am asking for this bow is very negotiable. I looked for a long time for some one who knew what the value of this bow was. The first and only answer I received I ran with. Please if you know what a proper value for this bow is, I am open for input. 
Thank you to you all!
Whoisbeau


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

I'd classify a CAP 850 as an old bow, not as a collectible bow, unless it is in new condition. For me that puts the value at $50-100. There are just too many old bows and too few collectors to create much demand.


----------

